# I passed!!!



## jfz6 (Jun 4, 2009)

Crazy exam:glare: Still I passed!!!


----------



## Mzcr (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## Burlyskink (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey, Good Job man


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 4, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jun 4, 2009)

Well done!!  Congratulations!


----------



## atropine (Jun 4, 2009)

congrads on your passage


----------



## bigcountryEMS32 (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## PaulieThePirate (Jun 4, 2009)

Woot       Woot


----------



## fortsmithman (Jun 5, 2009)

Congratulations.


----------



## Med10 (Jun 5, 2009)

congrats on the pass!!!


after being an EMT since 99 i just last week took the NR and passed took me 35 min and the thing shut off. i was hopefull that i passed and not even 12 hours later i got the results.


----------



## KillTank (Jun 8, 2009)

jfz6 said:


> Crazy exam:glare: Still I passed!!!



W00t! time to go save lifes and run red lights and such. good job!


----------



## indyingdays07 (Jun 8, 2009)

*congrats*

good job.. can you give me any advice..I failed the first time around its been 6 months since my class


----------



## KillTank (Jun 8, 2009)

indyingdays07 said:


> good job.. can you give me any advice..I failed the first time around its been 6 months since my class



Do not read to far into the question. The most complex questions can have the most simple answers. Just stick to your ABC's and try to refresh on your CPR and hit it again. Take the test with a kick *** attitude and you will ace it. Don't let it scare you. ^_^


----------



## compora19 (Jun 8, 2009)

congrats B)


----------



## chad bullock (Jun 8, 2009)

congrats, I just passed mine too.


----------



## sop (Jun 8, 2009)

My congratulations goes out to you.


----------

